# Time and Rank



## PhilNvegas (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm just begining BJJ, and was wondering what is the avarage time for progression in rank? I'm not trying to come off as a rank chaser, but I would like to have a gauge.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2002)

It's a long time coming in BJJ. Think 2 years for blue belt, another 2+ for purple and then again for brown, and easily 8-12 years total for black belt. See also this thread and this thread.


----------

